# Word: horizontale Linie DIREKT unter Überschrift



## HPB (4. November 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte eine horizontale Linie direkt unter einer Überschrift setzen. Wenn es wie in der Grafik gezeigt mache, ist sie aber verdammt weit von der Überschrift weg. Wie verkleinere ich den Abstand, bzw. wie realisiert man so etwas sonst?
Danke im Voraus,

PETER


----------



## mschuetzda (4. November 2004)

Wenn die Linie eine Absatz-Rahmenlinie ist, dann bewege die Maus auf die Linie, bis sich der Mauspfeil ändert, zwei kurze Linien mit zwei Pfeilen. Dann kansst Du die Linienabstände "schieben".


----------



## HPB (4. November 2004)

Wie in der Grafik zu sehen (rechts oben) habe ich eine horizontale Linie verwendet. Du hast recht, eine "Rahmenlinie unten" kann ich schön verschieben. Sie ist jetzt allerdings schwarz und nicht so schön grau, wie die horizontale Linie. 
Wie bekomme ich die "Rahmenlinie unten" grau?
Danke, 
PETER


----------



## mschuetzda (4. November 2004)

Bei mir sind die, über das Icon eingefügten, Linien schwarz.
Wenn Du über -Format- -Rahmen und Schattierung- eine untere Linie einfügst, kannst du dort auch Farbe und Stärke einstellen.
mfg
mschuetzda


----------



## xCondoRx (4. November 2004)

Eine Linie bekommst du einfach unter die Zeile, indem du in der Zeile, in der die Linie erscheinen soll folgendes eingibst:

--- 

und mit Enter bestätigen..
Die Linie kannst du dann mit Rahmen und Schattierung formatieren..


----------



## Guest (25. November 2010)

Ich bin grade auf der Suche nach der Lösung für dies Problem über diesen (seehr) alten Beitrag gestolpert und für den Fall dass hier nochjemand landet: Ich denk ich hab eine Lösung.

Die Horizontale Linie braucht eine eigene Zeile, deswegen der hässliche Abstand. Deswegen den Zeilenabstand VON der vorhergehenden Zeile verändern:
Also den Cursur in die Zeile setzen, in der die Horizontale Linie ist. Am Anfang oder Ende von der Linie, nicht drüber in die Überschrift oder drunter setzen. Dann das Fenster 'Absatz' aufrufen (Vor Win2007 im Menü Format, danach im Start Menü) und in der Registerkarte 'Einzüge und Abstände' im Bereich 'Abstand' bei "Von:" 0,5 eingeben. Tata, Linie rückt näher an Überschrift (bei mir zumindest).
Auf Null krieg ich es allerdings nicht.


----------



## tombe (26. November 2010)

Bei deiner Lösung musst du aber darauf achten das du die Zeile nach der Linie dann wieder mit normalen Zeilenabstand formatierst. Sonst stehen die Textzeilen übereinander.

Die Lösung von dir ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber die Linie zu zeichnen ist vielleicht sogar noch einfacher. Das genaue Positionieren kann dann durch Drücken der STRG-Taste zusammen mit den Pfeil-Tasten erledigt werden.

Egal wie für jeden der eine Lösung sucht, jetzt findet man hier gleich 2.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich steh auch grad vor dem Problem.
Ich habe bei Überschriften oben und unten jeweils eine Linie die so lang ist wie das Wort.
Gibt es in Word eine Möglichkeit diese Absatzlinien auch automatisch hinzuzufügen?

Grüße


----------

